# Moon Phase Breeding



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

That is so interesting. I have heard of all types of ways to get a mare to have a colt or filly, such as breed her at night vs. day or breed at sunset/sunrise, etc. I have no idea if it holds any merit or just happens to be coincidence. I am going to check where my mare was in the moon cycles when she was bred and lets see what she has!!! I'm just going to look at the calendar, hope that is good enough!


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

Wow, when I get my mare bred I'll sure to get on here are re-read this  Maybe it's true LOL 50% chance either way


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

Nop do not beleive in it. Have looked at it before and never been correct. However I have had beter luck controling sex by timing semen and ivulation. However since I breed most of my mares with shipped semen I do not fool around like I do when I use my stallion.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PaintsPwn (Dec 29, 2009)

Yeah, AI is a massive pain with the AMHA (American Miniature Horse Assoc.) and it's just not worth it. I wish it was easier, STALLIONS GALORE. I spend way too much time drooling and dreaming LOL


----------



## PaintsPwn (Dec 29, 2009)

trainerunlimited said:


> That is so interesting. I have heard of all types of ways to get a mare to have a colt or filly, such as breed her at night vs. day or breed at sunset/sunrise, etc. I have no idea if it holds any merit or just happens to be coincidence. I am going to check where my mare was in the moon cycles when she was bred and lets see what she has!!! I'm just going to look at the calendar, hope that is good enough!


You can find Lunar Calculators online if you know the dates she was bred!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Bunch of "lunatics".


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Lol, I heard the TB industry is allowing semen to be collected and inseminated into the mare as long as its on the same facility. Thats a lot better than no AI at all!!! It allows them to breed more mares, anyways!!!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

It also improves the conception rate and less injuries to the breeding animals.


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Has anyone found a lunar calc for mares? I've looked briefly and haven't found one as of yet. My mares last breeding date was April 25th, 2011


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

Just google moon phases and the year and you will find a bunch.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

K Ty. I was typing in lunar calcs for mares
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Looks like she was bred the first day of last quarter, so that would make the foal a colt, or did I get it backwards?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

"Moon phase breeding" doesn't work to select sex. As NRHA said, it's more about timing in individual mare's cycles, and even then, it's not foolproof.


----------



## PaintsPwn (Dec 29, 2009)

waresbear said:


> Bunch of "lunatics".


I C WOT U DID THAR.

Yeah with AI for AMHA it's:
Collected by a vet. Same facility. Within 24 hours. Inseminated by a vet... and I think something else... Plus DNA testing to prove the parents are legit... It's like a bad show of Maury.


----------



## PaintsPwn (Dec 29, 2009)

trainerunlimited said:


> Looks like she was bred the first day of last quarter, so that would make the foal a colt, or did I get it backwards?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I would say colt's likely.


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Well, just have to see! I'm going to do the string test as well and see if the coincidences are in my favor when she foals!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

There is little question that moon phases affect mensus and ovulation - at least in a natural setting. Even humans retain a vestigial cycle based upon the moon cycle. However, remember that an artificial environment alters many natural bodily functions. Artificial light can encourage hens to lay more, for example. Blanketing a horse or keeping it in a heated barn can keep them from "shutting down" in the winter. The affect of moon cycles, day lengths, ambient temerature, and many other environmental variables are attenuated by artificial environments.

I am sure there is still a tie to a degree between fertility and moon cycles. However, sex is determined more by pH than any influence the moon might generate. To my knowledge there is no relationship between the pH of grass and/or hay and moon cycles.

Fertility? Sure. Sex? Nope...at least with the knowledge we have now...


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I've never deliberately bred by moon sign or phase, but it appears according to that study that I should have 2 colts this year. YIKES! I soo hope that's not true. Anyway it will be interesting to see. 

I do wean by moon sign, and it does seem to make weaning easier, so I'll have to try breeding it this year.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

According to the charts my mare should have a colt. I really hope that is true for several reasons. One she foals colt early and they are esier to market.


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl (Dec 6, 2011)

This says I should get a filly! Its cool,Spice was covered the day of the first quarter until the day of the full moon! The prime filly time! I guess we will see


----------



## Crossover (Sep 18, 2010)

Well according to the lunar calendar I can expect a colt from Penny and Lady and Bella started breeding just before the first quarter moon but had a long cycle and didn't finish until just before the third quarter. So I'm guessing maybe she wanted a colt too and held onto the egg until the moon was right :lol:

BTW... here is a nice easy to use lunar calendar with pictures http://www.moonconnection.com/moon_phases_calendar.phtml


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Yep, It definitely says I'm going to have a colt, which is great because I'm going to sell it as soon as its born regardless of what color it is! If she has a filly, I'd be tempted to keep it, but am just not financially secure to feed three horses, so am going to make the sacrifice(sp?) and wait for my RC foal to drool over, lol. I've got a couple buyers lined up and if that doesn't work out, I will probably list it until it is 6 months old or so, then give it to a young girl who is basically my kid sister. I taught her to ride and am beginning to work with her on working with inexperienced horses, so it would be a great experience for her, then I can do all the hard stuff for her because I'll be right down the road!

BTW, does anyone know how to go about making sure a colt gets gelded other than the obvious, which is to keep it until it can get gelded? Is there some sort of contract or do you just take their word for it? I do NOT want this foal to be a stallion.


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

You can put it in a contract, but it's not really enforceable...once you sell it you really don't have any control. If you don't want it to be a stallion, than geld it - or better yet, quit breeding colts and just have fillies...:rofl:


----------



## Crossover (Sep 18, 2010)

trainerunlimited said:


> BTW, does anyone know how to go about making sure a colt gets gelded other than the obvious, which is to keep it until it can get gelded? Is there some sort of contract or do you just take their word for it? I do NOT want this foal to be a stallion.


I had my boy gelded at 5 months old. He was up and running around the next day.


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Wish I could quit breeding colts, lol. I love mares and always have! If I still have him and he drops, I'll geld him. I don't want to keep him that long, though, lol.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

We had Pistol gelded at 3.5 months. As long as both fuzzy plums are there, there shouldn't be any reason (other than major bug season) not to geld.


----------



## Crossover (Sep 18, 2010)

trainerunlimited said:


> Wish I could quit breeding colts, lol. I love mares and always have! If I still have him and he drops, I'll geld him. I don't want to keep him that long, though, lol.


No need to wait for the drop, the vet knows where to find them.


----------

